# Looking for the best place to buy the most potent kava



## suburbanurban

I have had enough of all the un natural garbage and the withdraws of other drugs and I am now onto Kav Kava . Dooes anyone know of the best place to purchase and what type of kava is the most potent. 

I am buying from whole foods right now but I have a feeling I could be finding fresher root out there 



thanks!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Come to Hawaii and pick um yoself braddah!


----------



## ricca91

What about natrol brand guys? Anyone tried it?


----------



## istayhome

If you can find it in whole root form either at a local store or online that is your best bet any than has already been processed is likely to be worthless, have some kind of filler, or be the leftover dehydrated mash from a previous extraction. Before I moved, there was a food co-op near me that sold pieces of whole root in the bulk aisle. Find somewhere to buy whole root from, either dried or fresh and make your own preparation, otherwise it's going to be hit-or-miss on the quality.

There is a supplement shop in my town that sells dried whole root by the ounce. Call those types of places near where you live and ask around. If all else fails find an online vendor that sells whole root chunks. It has a much stronger effect when prepared fresh.

good luck


----------



## suburbanurban

do you know of a reputable online dealer who I can purchase root from? Also I was wondering what amount is a good amount to buy to last me a month or so. Thanks for your help


----------



## istayhome

suburbanurban said:


> do you know of a reputable online dealer who I can purchase root from? Also I was wondering what amount is a good amount to buy to last me a month or so. Thanks for your help


I don't know and I don't know.

You'll have to do some reading online. Look for online vendors then do an online search and see what other people are saying about their product.

Again read online about how to prepare kava. Erowid.org will have plenty of information about kave and experience reports along with preparations left by users.

good luck.


----------



## Zerix

First of all, do NOT buy it in a store, it's completely worthless and a waste of money.

One great online source, and probably the only one you need is: https://www.nakamalathome.com/ Enjoy


----------



## suburbanurban

i just wanted the easiest way but also the strogest way . I am not to good in the kitchen so the easier the better. I don't know what a "tincher"? is so if you could let me know i would appreciate it. I am new to all this natural stuff. Just trying things here and there trrying to find my perfect formula. I will check out the algea stuff you said was at whole foods. thanks for the heads up . Sorry i am so clueless at all this stuff. Its so nice to have a forum where I can ask questions and people actually want to answer. I am starting to work again in a couple weeks and I know that is when my SAD will be at it's highest so i am trying to find my niche before I start. I am the kind of girl that can get so uncomfortable I excuse myself to go to the bathroom and run out the back door if you get my drift .


----------



## suburbanurban

ok - just figured out what a tincture was - thx


----------



## jrench3

*Where to buy kava*

Kava does work for some and there are some good online vendors out there (and some with bad product). Dry root made into a drink seems to be more effective than pills and tinctures. Order from someone who sells kava only. If other herbs are a focus you've gotta wonder how fresh the kava root is. store.bulakavahouse.com has an excellent selection of high quality root at prices lower than most vendors. Try the Melo Melo!


----------



## jrench3

*Bula Kava House Cyber Monday*

Heads up. Bula Kava House is offering 15% off Monday and Tuesday. Enter the code "cyber" at checkout.


----------



## jrench3

istayhome said:


> If you can find it in whole root form either at a local store or online that is your best bet any than has already been processed is likely to be worthless, have some kind of filler, or be the leftover dehydrated mash from a previous extraction. Before I moved, there was a food co-op near me that sold pieces of whole root in the bulk aisle. Find somewhere to buy whole root from, either dried or fresh and make your own preparation, otherwise it's going to be hit-or-miss on the quality.
> 
> There is a supplement shop in my town that sells dried whole root by the ounce. Call those types of places near where you live and ask around. If all else fails find an online vendor that sells whole root chunks. It has a much stronger effect when prepared fresh.
> 
> good luck


Completely untrue regarding the whole root. There are a few good kava vendors out there who have the root ground where it is grown before they purchase. Very few, if any online vendors import whole root. It just doesn't make any sense to do so. Besides, ever try grinding a kava root before? Those things are tough!


----------



## sillystuff772

If you want to know what the best kava kava brands on the market are currently, check out http://www.bestkavakava.com . They guides on how to make kava kava and what the kava kava high is all about!


----------



## davefromdavidville

The kava sub-reddit has a lot of good recommendations (https://www.reddit.com/r/Kava/wiki/vendors). Also, check out the kava forums dot com - it's a great source of unbiased reviews.


----------

